# Conseils achat Ipad mini



## cyanure (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'envisage d'acheter un Ipad mini comme l'indique le titre.

Cependant, sachant que des nouveaux ipads vont sortir, les ipads actuels vont-il connaître une baisse de prix significatives ?

J'hésite à attendre ou me faire plaisir maintenant.

Merci de vos réponses, je vous souhaite une bonne journée!


----------



## VodkAtekz (28 Septembre 2013)

Salut,

Oui il y aura une baisse de prix, mais ne t'attend pas à perdre 100&#8364; sur ceci, si il y a des nouveaux iPad mini leurs prix montera, et montera encore plus si Apple décide de mettre un écran rétina dessus. 

Bonne journée.


----------



## doupold (28 Septembre 2013)

cyanure a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'envisage d'acheter un Ipad mini comme l'indique le titre.
> 
> Cependant, sachant que des nouveaux ipads vont sortir, les ipads actuels vont-il connaître une baisse de prix significatives ?
> ...



Bonsoir,

A mon avis cela dépend de quelle version de iPad mini tu as l'intention d'acheter, et de où tu comptes l'acheter. A mon avis, quoi qu'il arrive, attendre ne peut que t'être profitable. Ce serait bête d'acheter un ipad mini maintenant et de regretter dans quelques jours/semaines parce que le second est sorti, avec des améliorations que tu trouveras au final indispensables. 

Au pire des cas, si les améliorations ne te branchent pas, et que tu désires toujours le mini premier du nom, tu pourras l'avoir sur le refurb avec une réduction supérieure à celles qui sont pratiquées actuellement (de l'ordre de 50  actuellement, probablement 70 par là après la sortie du mini 2).

A toi de voir!


----------

